# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Rimborsi Spese

## Nicola3119

Visto la totale indeducibilita' dei costi per le autovetture (per le imprese), e' possibile intestare l'auto all'amministratore o al titolare della ditta individuale (quindi soggetto privato) e riconoscergli pero' dei rimborsi spese nei limiti delle tabelle aci?
Si perdera' la deducibilita' dell'iva (40% o 60% forfettaria appena verra' ufficializzata), ma sicuramente potro' scaricare interamente il costo del rimborso.
E' sostenibile una siffatta ipotesi o potrebbe essere considerata elusione? 
Cosa ne pensate? 
Grazie.

----------


## fabio73

da quanto mi risulta da numerose risoluzioni ministeriali, non è possibile corrispondere indennità chilometriche con tariffe ACI a lavoratori autonomi, imprese individuali, mentre è possibile corrispondere rimborsi spese (indennità chilometriche ACI), ad amministratori o soci che nello svolgimento del proprio mandato utilizzano la propria autovettura. Il rimborso spese deve essere documentato con apposita distinta dei viaggi svolti  e Km percorsi.
ciao FABIO73 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nicola3119

Grazie!! :Big Grin:

----------


## BIFFUF

Salve a tutti
In data 02/02/07, Fabio73 rispondeva ad un quesito formulato in merito al rimborso Km da società ad amministratore-socio, per l'utilizzo dell'autovettura nello svolgimento dell'attività societaria. Sarei interessato ad avere qualche riferimento normativo/legislativo in proposito, poichè con le nuove disposizioni sulla indeducibilità  dei costi autovetture mi sembra forse l'unica strada percorribile per imputare a costo l'autovettura della società.
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere

----------


## danilo sciuto

La norma è quella generale dell'inerenza (ex art. 75 tuir); non esiste una norma che parli dell'argomento in maniera specifica, perchè non ce n'è bisogno ! 
ciao   

> Salve a tutti
> In data 02/02/07, Fabio73 rispondeva ad un quesito formulato in merito al rimborso Km da società ad amministratore-socio, per l'utilizzo dell'autovettura nello svolgimento dell'attività societaria. Sarei interessato ad avere qualche riferimento normativo/legislativo in proposito, poichè con le nuove disposizioni sulla indeducibilità  dei costi autovetture mi sembra forse l'unica strada percorribile per imputare a costo l'autovettura della società.
> Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere

----------


## BIFFUF

Chiarissimo, grazie.
Vorrei soltanto aggiungere che non &#232; certo uno stratagemma, proprio in virt&#249; del principio dell'inerenza; lo affermo perch&#232; sovente capita di parlare con  persone convinte di poter "scaricare" costi con molta leggerezza.
Saluti e buon lavoro

----------

